# bogging down



## hunsberger1 (Mar 3, 2014)

2001 altimacar starts and idles fine but when put in gearat full throttle will bog down and only go about 10 mph also was stuck in snow bank last wknd could this have lent to the problem


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Any chance the exhaust got damaged and it restricting the flow? Best thing to do would be to look for potential damage under the vehicle. Any chance you burnt up the transmission?


----------



## hunsberger1 (Mar 3, 2014)

checked out car today a little plugs looked great idles fine bogg when give gas then recovers alot of noise coming from air filter box would the mass flow sensor cause any of this


----------

